# Background Check - DUI/DWI



## Jackson09 (Mar 5, 2016)

I live in St. Louis and wanting to become a driver. I have had a DUI/DWI 15 years ago and not as much as a ticket since. Does the background check go back just 7 years or indefinitely for this type of infraction to have your application denied? Also, I read on another post that one can apply without a vehicle. Is this the case and how should I proceed? Thank you in advance for your responses.


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

You have no vehicle and a dui, this isn't for you.


----------



## Jackson09 (Mar 5, 2016)

I have an outdated >10 years old vehicle. In the market for a newer car. The acceptance to work for Uber MAY change what year of car I buy. 
MR5STAR - Do you have ANY useful input?


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

Yes in fact i do. You are going to be paying 25% comission as uber keeps lowering rates. And you want to buy a car to Uber with? Hope thats helpful.


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

Jackson09 said:


> I live in St. Louis and wanting to become a driver. I have had a DUI/DWI 15 years ago and not as much as a ticket since. Does the background check go back just 7 years or indefinitely for this type of infraction to have your application denied? Also, I read on another post that one can apply without a vehicle. Is this the case and how should I proceed? Thank you in advance for your responses.


You won't be approved to work until u have a car that meets requirements. Assuming u pass the background check. Hopefully, you don't drink and drive anymore. People are paying money for a safe ride and trust that safety is our main priority as drivers.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

It's 7 years, you should be ok.


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

Here's advice. Read through the forum and learn other drivers' experience. Then decide if you want to apply.


----------



## Jackson09 (Mar 5, 2016)

I found my answer. I went ahead and acted like I was signing up and there was "live chat" available. I asked the company rep and she stated that if you have a DUI/DWI regardless of time, you can NOT work for UBER.

tradedate - I did do a search in this forum. I know to ask AFTER first seeing if it's already out there.

Thank you to the folks that sincerely wanted to help. For those who were judgmental and no help whatsoever (tradedate, mr5star) get another hobby.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Jackson09 said:


> I found my answer. I went ahead and acted like I was signing up and there was "live chat" available. I asked the company rep and she stated that if you have a DUI/DWI regardless of time, you can NOT work for UBER.
> 
> tradedate - I did do a search in this forum. I know to ask AFTER first seeing if it's already out there.
> 
> Thank you to the folks that sincerely wanted to help. For those who were judgmental and no help whatsoever (tradedate, mr5star) get another hobby.


Jackson09, apply the background check only goes back 7- years up to 10 I've heard.

I know for a fact that people with dui convictions can still drive for Uber.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I looked at my background check and I believe it went back 11 years, which was the period of time I've been living at my current address.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Coachman said:


> I looked at my background check and I believe it went back 11 years, which was the period of time I've been living at my current address.


Mine didn't tell how long it went back. It hinted at 7 years.

I do know for a fact that it was less than 15. Quite honestly I was surprised that I was approved.


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

Given the way that Uber repeatedly reduce fares and increase their commission, reducing driver's income to negative numbers after all costs are considered, and the volatility of the whole taxi / hire car / rideshare market, I'd never in a million years consider investing any significant money in any business based on Ubering. The most money I'd spend would be on a new phone and an upgraded phone plan, maybe a charging cable for the riders, etc...


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

word of warning:This is a hard job if you have old vices that you've kept at bay. It also sounds like you are improving your life(haven't had a DUI in 7 years, thinking of getting a car, thinking of a new job... Good luck. Try it, they'll tell u what documents that you need.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

simpsonsverytall said:


> word of warning:This is a hard job if you have old vices that you've kept at bay. It also sounds like you are improving your life(haven't had a DUI in 7 years, thinking of getting a car, thinking of a new job... Good luck. Try it, they'll tell u what documents that you need.


Not sure if you are directing this at me, Jackson or both. Jackson stated his dui was 15 years ago, and while I'm not admitting anything on an online forum, the only blemish on my record in the past 20 years is a seat belt violation.

An overwhelming amount of people who have a dui, have multiple. Of those who have multiple dui charges have them within a few years of each other.

I personally am not nearly as worried about someone with a dui 15 years ago as I am about the people I'll he sharing the roads with in a few hours here.


----------



## dann17 (Jan 22, 2018)

I highly recommend you to ask experts in the field of DUI. I found Florida Dui Lawyer from The Ticket Clinic very efficient handling DUI offenses and you can call them for free consultation. I hope this information would be useful for you.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

My nephew had a ten year old DUI....lyfy said no thanks, but uber accepted



dann17 said:


> I highly recommend you to ask experts in the field of DUI. I found Florida Dui Lawyer from The Ticket Clinic very efficient handling DUI offenses and you can call them for free consultation. I hope this information would be useful for you.


Lol....just realized, this post is almost one year old.


----------



## dann17 (Jan 22, 2018)

jgiun1 said:


> My nephew had a ten year old DUI....lyfy said no thanks, but uber accepted
> 
> Lol....just realized, this post is almost one year old.


Timeless question, though...


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

I got a DUI back in 1998....and unfortunately they accepted me


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Jackson09 said:


> I live in St. Louis and wanting to become a driver. I have had a DUI/DWI 15 years ago and not as much as a ticket since. Does the background check go back just 7 years or indefinitely for this type of infraction to have your application denied? Also, I read on another post that one can apply without a vehicle. Is this the case and how should I proceed? Thank you in advance for your responses.


i say apply,see what happens,seriously just apply, good luck,jmo


----------

